# Anon Goggles



## rkworkman (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey guys,

I really like the Anon m3/m4 with the attachable mask but I am wondering if there are anon lenses where you arent able to see the persons eyes. Does anyone know?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Anons with attachable face mask in my profile pic. The goggles come with two lenses, one is reflective for bluebird days.


----------



## rkworkman (Sep 28, 2019)

Do you know which lens that you have on in your picture?


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I believe that is the lens for bluebird days, the spare is more of an orange colour and less reflective for low light.









Men's Anon M2 Goggle + Spare Lens + MFI | Burton.com Winter 2019


Shop the Men's Anon M2 Goggle + Spare Lens + MFI along with more ski and snowboard goggles from Winter 2019




www.burton.com


----------



## rkworkman (Sep 28, 2019)

Thank you friend!


----------



## fred237 (Jan 6, 2019)

I have M2 but pretty much the same lens tints as the 3 and 4. it depends on the lens. for example, with the dark smoke you cant see eyes. the green solex is reflective, but not mirror, so you can still see your eyes if you look. I also have the blue lagoon low light and blue sonar, and you can see eyes with both of those lower light lens. i also have sonar silver, and those are pretty reflective, but again, not full mirror.


----------



## rkworkman (Sep 28, 2019)

fred237 said:


> I have M2 but pretty much the same lens tints as the 3 and 4. it depends on the lens. for example, with the dark smoke you cant see eyes. the green solex is reflective, but not mirror, so you can still see your eyes if you look. I also have the blue lagoon low light and blue sonar, and you can see eyes with both of those lower light lens. i also have sonar silver, and those are pretty reflective, but again, not full mirror.


Thank you for the detailed response!


----------



## fazy (Feb 3, 2017)

The real question is who are you trying to sneak a peak at on the mountain? All the hot bodies are covered up, unless your saving them for spring skiing ?


----------

